# Approved Quinn Bill Schools



## KML161 (Nov 21, 2002)

Boston Globe, 12-14-03

Fourteen college criminal justice programs have been authorized to enroll police next year under the state's stricter new standards for the controversial police bonus program known as the Quinn Bill.

The state Board of Higher Education granted approval this week to 14 of the 48 programs that applied for recognition earlier this year. Another 14 programs that met most standards were given until June to complete their compliance. A dozen more asked for additional time and will be reviewed by the board in February.

The 30-year-old Quinn Bill gives pay raises to police officers who earn criminal justice degrees, and came under fire from critics who said police did little classroom work to earn bonuses. New standards adopted early this year eliminated the practice of giving credit for military experience, limited student-faculty ratios in the programs, and mandated that most faculty members have doctoral degrees in criminal justice.

Almost half of the 80 programs that once enrolled police chose not to seek approval under the new rules, a board spokeswoman said.

Programs approved are at *UMass-Lowell, UMass-Boston, Norwich University, Endicott College, Northeastern University, American International College, and six community colleges: Bunker Hill, Massachusetts Bay, Quinsigamond, Mount Wachusett, Springfield Technical, and Northern Essex.*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here is the list of approved schools and the degrees
American International College - BS
Bunker Hill - AS
Endicott College- BS
Mass Bay -AS
Mount Wachusetts - AS
Northeastern Univ - BS &amp; MS
Northern Essex Comm College - AS
Norwich Univ - BA
Quinsigamond - AS
Springfield Tech - AS
UMASS Boston BA
UMASS Lowell - BS

The following 14 programs have been recommended for deferral. They need to be in compliance by june 1,2004. These programs meet or exceed the majority of the quality standards and have provided credible evidence that they will be in compliance with all standards by 6/1/2004.
American International - MS
Anna Maria BS/MS
Berkshire Comm - AS
Bristol Comm - AS
Curry COllege - BA and MA
Dean College - AS
Greenfield CC - AS
Holyoke CC - AS
MAssasoit CC- AS
Middlesex CC- AS
Roger WIlliams Univ - MA

These are the questionable ones that needed extensions.
Bridgewater State - BS &amp; MS
Cape Cod CC - AS
Fitchburg State -BS &amp; MS
North Shore CC - AS
Quincy COllege - AS
Salem State - BS
Western New England - BS in CJ,MS in CJ, BS in Law Enforcement
Westfield State - MS and BS
Worcester State - BS

Anyone who is already enrolled in the program is all set as far as I heard but as of Jan 1,2004 only those that meet or will meet will be eligible. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Good I have a BS from UMASS Lowell

Go Riverhawks


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

H50 said:


> Mass Bay -AS


As in Mass Bay Comm College???

Good god that was the safety school for the last person in my class for cryin out loud!!

And just out of curiosity. Do they accept out of state schools like John Jay? I mean, it's only rated the best in the county and compared to MBCC....uuhhhh yea we all know.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Back off on Massbay Community College! :lol:


----------



## Happy Cop Here (May 25, 2003)

I got a BS from UML in 01. I am going to grad school there in January. I thought they were accredited for a MA Degree. Christ, their admissions policy for the MA is awful..... GRE's and all...


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Crvtte65 said:


> H50 said:
> 
> 
> > Mass Bay -AS
> ...


Norwich is not in Massachusetts


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't know why, but Norwich was on the list that was mailed to departments.


----------



## eastsidesc (Jun 27, 2003)

How about UMASS - Amherst? I see Lowell and Boston in there but no Amherst.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Amherst and Dartmouth dont have CJ, or at least when I was applying they didnt

And I didn't really go out researching where all the colleges where, I just guessed that they were all in MA


----------



## eastsidesc (Jun 27, 2003)

Umass Amherst doesn't have a CJ major, but they do have a Criminal Justice Program as a concentration for Sociology. It's suppose to provide a certificate and letter describing the program. Online courses are also offered for it, last year it stated it was approved for the Quinn Bill.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

How does this list affect benefits from other degree programs? I thought the Quinn Bill was supposed to give benefits for law degrees and only a few of the schools listed offer a Juris Doctor.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

My understanding is that MA and JD degrees are 25% right now. Since all JD programs in MA are certified and you need to pass BAR exam then they more than meet the requirement. Sociology degrees with concentration in Criminology, as was the case at Bridgewater State years ago do not meet the Quinn Bill. Degree must be in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement.


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

H50,
Norwich has a great CJ program that has been Quinn Bill approved for some time.


----------



## cpd909 (Jun 13, 2002)

Any one now about Boston Universecity on-line degree program. Offer a masters degree in only 1 1/2 yrs. Twice as much as Anna 
maria near me, but looks good on a diploma.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

I looked into the BU grad program. They have customer service reps from Canada try to woo you into the program, without mentioning tuition etc.... I was just about ready to enroll untill I found out the tuition was astronomically too high. Also, they called me constantly and flooded my inbox with emails.

Considering that BU allows shitbag cons to receive degrees for free while in the can and I have to bust my ass working to payoff student loans - I told them I wasn't interested. They asked why, I told them just exactly what I wrote above! THE PRICE ISN'T RIGHT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

And another thing.....


I know a ton of people going to Western New England College thinking that their degree will go to the dogs now. What's the deal with that school?


----------



## rascal (Dec 26, 2002)

Where is Suffolk University's Masters in CJ program place in all of this ?


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Magnum,

Spoke with a friend of mine last night who is a long time WNEC instructor (professor emeritus?). His words: "Not to worry. We're working on it." On that advice, I haven't pulled by WNEC B.S. and M.S. off the wall yet to use them to heat my house. If you're in their program now, I would check with the school, although I'm sure they'll be slow to sound the panic alarm for fear of losing all that tuition revenue. They are probably one of the schools that was mentioned in the Glob article as having filed for an extension.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

j809 said:


> The following 14 programs have been recommended for deferral. They need to be in compliance by june 1,2004. These programs meet or exceed the majority of the quality standards and have provided credible evidence that they will be in compliance with all standards by 6/1/2004.
> American International - MS
> Anna Maria BS/MS
> Berkshire Comm - AS
> ...


So whatever happened with these schools? Are they all set, errr...???


----------



## 57ragus (Jan 23, 2004)

*Quinn Bill Approved*

Here's an updated list of school Quinn Bill certified:

Approval of Criminal Justice Programs:

Background

At its meeting Tuesday, June 15, 2004, the Board of Higher Education will be asked to approve an additional 12 Criminal Justice programs for eligibility under the Quinn Bill's Police Career Incentive Pay Program. These 12 programs had all been previously deferred by Board vote following their initial external review in Fall 2003. Since its deferral, each program has submitted materials to demonstrate that it is now in full compliance with all standards found within the Guidelines for Criminal Justice and Law Enforcement Programs. The materials have been thoroughly reviewed by Board staff and have been found to be in compliance.

With the approval of these 12 additional programs, 34 programs offered by 28 institutions are on the new approved program list for Police Career Incentive Pay Program. Fourteen applications were withdrawn from the process after review. Institutions that withdraw from the process will wait one year before reapplying.

Criminal Justice Review 2003-04

Programs on Original Approved List: 80

Applications Submitted for Approval: 49

Applications Completed: 48

Programs Approved: 34

Programs Withdrawn: 14

This vote concludes the first year of the Board's review of criminal justice programs for eligibility under MGL Chapter 41, Section 108L, as amended in June 2002, the Quinn Bill. There is language in both the House and Senate FY2005 budgets to further amend the current Quinn Bill by adding the Guidelines for Criminal Justice and Law Enforcement Programs, approved by the Board in February 2003 and used as the foundation for the review of criminal justice programs, to the statute.

Approved Programs

American International College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Anna Maria College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Anna Maria College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice/Div. of Professional Studies

Anna Maria College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice

Bristol Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Bunker Hill Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Cape Cod Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Curry College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Curry College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice

Dean College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Endicott College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Fitchburg State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Holyoke Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Mass Bay Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Massasoit Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Middlesex Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Mount Wachusett Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Northeastern University 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice

Northeastern University 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Northern Essex Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

North Shore Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Norwich University 
Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice

Quincy College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Quinsigamond Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice

Roger Williams University 
Master of Arts in Criminal Justice

Salem State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Springfield Technical Community College 
Associate in Science in Law Enforce./Criminal Justice

University of Massachusetts Boston 
Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice

University of Massachusetts Lowell 
Master of Arts in Criminal Justice

University of Massachusetts Lowell 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Western New England College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Westfield State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice

Westfield State College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice

Worcester State College/Westfield State College 
Joint Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I go to Quincy College and they are Quinn Bill certified.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Southside said:


> I go to Quincy College and they are Quinn Bill certified.


Thats what the list says...


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

AHHH so it does....sorry bout that.


----------

